# HELP! Need advice for turkey loads!



## kingcrabbercurry

Sorry to make this my first post to the board, I realize you probably get 35,000 questions exactly like this every year. I'm going on my first ever turkey hunt in 2 weeks and need some advice on what type of choke/load combination you guys shoot. I know each gun is different, and I know that the only way to determine what will work best is to pattern the loads and chokes in my gun, but I'm a student and don't have access to a range or anything like that while I'm up at school. I would just like to get a ballpark idea of what you would shoot if you were in my shoes.

The gun I'll be using is a 3" Remington 870 with a 28" barrel. If any of you shoot a similar gun for turkeys, please help me out and share your choke/load combos with me.

I plan on patterning my gun sometime between now and the start of the "real" season, but a friend has just invited me to go for the winter season, and I need to order my ammo/choke in the next day or two.

Thanks!


----------



## Remington 7400

Choke:

For cheap it's hard to beat a HS Strut Undertaker.

Otherwise Briley, Kicks, or Hastings (need to know what constriction you want though)

Ammo:

Federal Flite-Control #6 or #5 The only real option. :wink:


----------



## tombuddy_90

well i am a senior in high school and i have been hunting turkeys for about 5 years now, i have taken over 8 birds and i think i have shot 5 of them with a 12 ga, 2 3/4in remington 870. The normal loads i use is just plan old #4 federals, with a full choke. just this fall i was turkey hunting with it here in iowa and snuk up on 10 big toms, but all 50-60 yards away. i took the shoot at about 54 yards and rolled him over.

hope this helps

thomas


----------



## trkyhntr21

I have been hunting turkey's for about three year's and i started off with kent 3 1/2 #6's patterned good in my remington 870 sps-t but didnt like the performance on the real thing so i switched to federal 3inch #4's very impressed knocked him flat at 45 yard's i think i was using remington xtra full choke.

good luck on your hunt !!

trkyhntr21


----------



## always_outdoors

Put in the full choke and go with the copper plated 3" number 4 turkey loads. I love them.


----------



## davenport wa.

#4 through #6 will do the trick,if you can affored it buy a ported turkey choke and patter the thing before you go out differant shot will produce lots of differant patterns, cheapest thing to do is get a few buddies together and slit the price of shot and go at it, make sure you shoot at 10 yards as well as 50 to sixty to get a good idea of the differant pattern size you will produce, youd rather burn a few shells at pattern then miss when the chance comes>bob :sniper:


----------



## GOBBLER12

I have been using an 870 for 19 yrs, and my dad for 20 yrs before I started. The only shell I have put in my gun the last 10 yrs for turkeys is winchester Super X 5. with the stock full choke barrel. 50 yrds and in is a done deal. You don't need any of these super full chokes/turkey chokes ect... I hunted a lot in college and I was always doing it the cheapest way I could. After you get out of school and want to spend some money so your wife won't, go out and get all the chokes ect...


----------



## Chuck Smith

When I used my dad's 870 I use the full choke that came with the gun.

I have shot turkeys with Winchester turkey loads....3" #5, #4. I have also used a Remington Duplex load 3" #4's and #6's duplex.

I have like all the loads and they all patterned great out of my gun. I have killed 15 turkeys with this gun and combos......I am not sure how many my dad has...it is well over 20. Now I am shooting 3 1/2 in mossberg with #4 winchesters supremes......10 turkeys have fallen with this combo....and hopefully a couple more this spring!


----------



## Ron Gilmore

#4 or 6 Copper plated with the full choke in at least a 1 7/8 of shot in 3" shell. Least expensive way to go afield with a good combination that will harvest a turkey provided you do your job.

I use HS 5's now with a Mod Carlson in my 870 and it is a good combination. Do I need it? Not really but I do like the pattern and stopping power of the HS.


----------



## joebobhunter4

pretty much all you need for turkey is a gun that shoots and a shell :lol:


----------



## iwantabuggy

joebobhunter4 said:


> pretty much all you need for turkey is a gun that shoots and a shell :lol:


Simple enough isn't it?


----------



## HATCHETMAN

Patternmaster & 3.5" 2 oz. custom loaded duplex Hevi-shot loads.  DEAD GOBBLERS RIGHT THERE


----------

